# Dollar store tile



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Lesson #1 You get what you pay for


----------



## texancowboy (Aug 15, 2012)

kinda figured. i just couldnt tell any difference between that stuff an the stuff at lowes.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Well the truth is, I have no experience with peel and stick of any kind. But I think it's all junk. I suppose sometimes it serves a purpose, but I wouldn't attempt to put dollar store or box store peel and stick in a med- to high traffic area.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the dollar store stuff is seconds. I have put it in rentals for customers with the understanding that it won't last.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

With peel and stick tile, even the pricey stuff at Lowes isnt worth it. the second you try to scoot anything across it, it starts coming up. We tried to put this stuff in our previous houses, and no matter what we did, no matter what we used, it always started to come up within two weeks of putting it down. Thats why we started using laminate, it works a lot better and lasts a lot longer


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

Assuming that it is ceramic tile (don't know why everyone is assuming vinyl peel'n'don't'stick) and you like it then it's probably worth it. Even then, though, I'd assume that one would not buy $12 tile and install it on $50 Ditra. What makes a good tile job is the part you don't see.

It's usually not worth it to cheap out on a product that requires adhesives in its manufacture (plywood, engineered flooring, etc.).


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

zakany said:


> Assuming that it is ceramic tile (don't know why everyone is assuming vinyl peel'n'don't'stick) and you like it then it's probably worth it. Even then, though, I'd assume that one would not buy $12 tile and install it on $50 Ditra. What makes a good tile job is the part you don't see.
> 
> It's usually not worth it to cheap out on a product that requires adhesives in its manufacture (plywood, engineered flooring, etc.).


 I think we assumed it is peel and stick because many of the Dollar stores sell it and I have never seen ceramic in one.


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

If it is sticky back, the OP would be better off buying a dozen Taco Bell bean burritos. They will last longer.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

zakany said:


> If it is sticky back, the OP would be better off buying a dozen Taco Bell bean burritos. They will last longer.


haha funny but true


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't understand all the gripes about peel and stick. I've used it here and there, off and on, for years and have never had any problems. Except for stepping on the backing papers and falling on my assets. All I can figure is that folks aren't preparing substrate properly and then rolling the tile.
(" What makes a good tile job is the part you don't see."-as Zak sed)
A lot o complaints from first time DIYers who think it must be as easy as promo's say. ( Nothin personal, first, you picked the name) I expect they'd have problems with any product.

Most of it its cheap, its thin, but so are some other products. I wouldn't use it in bath or kitchen because of water, but there are other, some very expensive, products I wouldn't use there. I wouldn't use it in high traffic areas, but I wouldn't use a lot of other things there too.

As for the $ Store tile. As the creep sed, " You get what you pay for" Sometimes that's all you need.
As Rusty sez " the dollar store stuff is seconds." That usually means problems with pattern or color, appearance so look at it carefully, see just how bad it is. And it prabably won't have any warranty at all.

Texas does have laws saying products sold by retailers must be suitable and usable for purpose intended, unless marked other wise. So mismatched colors or patterns don't necessarily have to be identified as such, they don't even have to be marked 2nds if no "Brand name". Tho manufaturer or "distributer", which can be an alias, has to be listed somewhere. If sold under a Brand name by dealers who also sell 1st quality, they have to be marked as 2nds or irreg. . Structural or quality deficiencies do have to be identified if sold by any retailer.

Lot of "He sed, he sez," up there, I sez, sed I.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

no offense taken john. I say its not a good product for long term flooring because of personal experience. No matter what subfloor, no matter if we used adhesive or not, the second we tried to start moving furniture into the room, a leg on something would always pull up one or two tiles. It never failed. Now if its in a place where you wont be moving a lot of furniture, like in a bathroom, its fine. But not in the living room or bedrooms. the only thing it sticks to really good is the sole of your shoe when you accidentally step on an upturned piece.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

" the sole of your shoe when you accidentally step on an upturned piece." EZ to put on snow shoes, not so EZ removal.

" moving furniture ... would always pull up one or two tiles" Gotta make sure them edges is stuck down with any pliable tile floor, use heavy floor roller. ( I dunno if P&S instructions even tell DIYers to do that) Then wait a day, even re-roll, before moving furniture. Avoid sliding any way.


----------

